# Keep Looking



## ffemt8978 (Jul 1, 2004)

Just a quick story about a recent call we had.

Basically, we were paged out at approximately 0300 for a single vehicle rollover MVA.  Upon arrival, found the vehicle right side up in a pond (it had rolled) but no one was around.  The department searched the surrounding area, but did not locate any victims.  After approximately 2 hours, we were released from the scene by PD.

Three days later, PD drains the pond to remove the vehicle.  They find the driver had been pinned underneath the vehicle, and he floated to the top as they towed it out.

Just a reminder that your patients are not always going to be where you think they are.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 1, 2004)

Ouch.  I hate hearing about things like that.

One of my friends in a neighboring department had a drill where they had an apparent single car MVA into a tree - one person in the car, one person AMS wandering around asking for "Danny", and "Danny" laying in the woods 40 feet away.  Needless to say, the responders assumed the AMS was just that, and didn't look for Danny.  They failed that drill.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 1, 2004)

That's quite a story.  Back in EMT school they would assign four of us to a stretcher that had all our equipment.  We had an AED, trauma kit, splints, suction, oxygen kit, and everything else we could pile on that stretcher.  We would then be dispatched to fake emergencies.  We got a call to a MCI, but everything else was unknown.  We got there, starting doing our stuff, and all of a sudden one of the othre students jumps out of a corner and starts "shooting".  We failed that one too.

I never like to see stories like these, but I can't truly say I would have done anything different.  If we're cleared by PD or ALS, they take responsibility at that point.  I guess it's easy for me to say that now, but I would hate to be in that situation posted above.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 1, 2004)

You also have to take into consideration the amount of time involved.  10 min to call 911, 5 to respond to the station, 15 to get on scene, and that doesn't include the two hours spent on scene!  Basically, the guy was probably dead before we were even called.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 12, 2004)

Here is the link to this in one of our local papers.

Keep Looking Story


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow, his friends knew he was missing but didn't say anything because of a language barrier?  Someone they know must be be able to speak English!  I wonder if they were illegals and that's why they ran off?  What a sad story - but who knows whether anything could have been done by his friends that would have helped.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 12, 2004)

There's a lot more to this story than I can post because of the ongoing investigation, but I wouldn't be suprised if some criminal charges are filed in the near future.


----------



## lastcode (Jul 14, 2004)

It just goes to show you should always search for more victims.  I arrived at an MVA last year. A car had hit a tree on the passenger side. First PT was belted in drivers seat.  Apparently the unrestrained second PT had been thrown out a side window that was rolled down.  Usually we have a broken windshield to show an ejection but not always.  

PS: If you have a drive in movie theatre in your area always check the trunk on fri. or sat. nights.  Sometimes kids sneak people into the drive-in in the trunk of the car.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lastcode_@Jul 13 2004, 11:09 PM
> * PS: If you have a drive in movie theatre in your area always check the trunk on fri. or sat. nights.  Sometimes kids sneak people into the drive-in in the trunk of the car. *


 You still have drive-ins in your area?


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 14, 2004)

There was a huge TC on one of the area freeways yesterday morning. Driver lost control of a semi full of cantaloupe, crashed through the center divider and overturned. Fuel spilled all over the place, and ignited. Driver managed to escape the wreck with no injuries, but while running from the burning truck, he jumped over a short construction barrier about 100 feet away. Unfortunately for him, the other side wasn't so short...was a 20 foot drop and that's where he sustained his injuries


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro_@Jul 14 2004, 01:01 PM
> * There was a huge TC on one of the area freeways yesterday morning. Driver lost control of a semi full of cantaloupe, crashed through the center divider and overturned. Fuel spilled all over the place, and ignited. Driver managed to escape the wreck with no injuries, but while running from the burning truck, he jumped over a short construction barrier about 100 feet away. Unfortunately for him, the other side wasn't so short...was a 20 foot drop and that's where he sustained his injuries *


 Wow, stinks to be him.  How bad were his injuries?  The icing on the cake would be getting trampled by rolling canteloupe...


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 14, 2004)

Never did hear the extent of his injuries. Accident happened at 4 AM and closed both sides of the freeway, so most of the reports were focusing on the traffic problems.

Actually, the icing on the cake was that he didn't have a commercial license, so on top of his injuries, he's getting a hefty fine and probably losing his job.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro_@Jul 14 2004, 05:49 PM
> * Never did hear the extent of his injuries. Accident happened at 4 AM and closed both sides of the freeway, so most of the reports were focusing on the traffic problems.
> 
> Actually, the icing on the cake was that he didn't have a commercial license, so on top of his injuries, he's getting a hefty fine and probably losing his job. *


 Shoulda never had the job if he didn't have a CDL.  Maybe they should consider going after his employer, also.


----------



## croaker260 (Jul 24, 2004)

My wife has ths story...As an EMT I in an rural Idaho community, just after a snow storm...single veh roll over...one male DOA with severe head and chest trauma. Another female (I Think ETOH, but dont remember for sure) on scene, pinned, moderately injured, who keeps asking about the male. Pt is asked repeatedly about any other pasengers,which she denies. As care is providd, and air medical and ALS are almost on scene (this iis a very rural community,her and her partner were it, and the female required extrication..which hadnt showed up yet)  SHe seen two BIG eyes peeking out from behind a bush...the lady had a 4-5 year old child she had convieintly forgot about!..as theis little tiger jumped out,  she almost had  a heart attack!
Luckily this kid has hit a snow bank when he had been ejected. And in  the schrubs and drifted snow, as wwwell as the extrication, ect...this kid would have been overlooked easily.


----------

